# Monster Mixtapes - My Party Music Lists



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

Well after searching and researching songs for months I made 7 MONSTER MIXTAPES for my next Halloween party. Each mix is (roughly) compiled by decade.

I used the iTunes crossfader option to blend them together and then recorded the mixes with Audio Hijack Pro.

Here are the names of the mixes/tracks I used...

MIX 1: Weirdsville (50's and 60's music and beyond!)
.....................................................
INTRO: Journey (Spoken Sample) - Rocky Horror 
Little Demon - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
Leopard Man - Joe Wallace
Black Widow Spider Woman - Jack Hammer
Werewolf - Carl Bonafede
Dr. Jekyll & Mr. Hyde - The Emersons
At The House Of Frankenstein - Big Bee Kornegay & Group
Walkin' Through A Cemetery - Claudine Clark
Haunted House - Gene Simmons
Murder In The Graveyard - Screaming Lord Sutch
Trick Or Treat - The Four Flops
Dead - The Poets
King Kong - Big T. Tyler
Voodoo Voodoo - LaVern Baker
Mummy's Ball - The Verdicts
Mon Mari c'est Frankenstein - Nicole Paquin
Frankenstein Rock - Eddie Thomas
I Was A Teenage Brain Surgeon - Eddie L. Davis
The Vampire - Archie King
The Monster Hop - Jimmy Dee
Midnight Monster's Hop - Jack and Jim
All Back To Drac's - Los Straitjackets
Humanoids from the Deep - The Killcreeps
The Creature Stole My Surfboard - Dead Elvi
The Munsters Theme - Rob Zombie
Out Of Limits - The Marketts
Spooky - George Barnes
P-S-Y-C-H-O (Psycho) End Title [from Psycho Beach Party OST] - Ben Vaughn
Bella Be Good - Ghouls
The Witch - The Syndicate Of Sound
Flesh Hammer - Hillbilly Frankenstein
OUTRO: Spookshow Monsters A-Go-Go (Spoken)

MIX 2: Disco of the Dead (70's)
.....................................................
INTRO: Dr. Jeckyll and Sister Hyde (movie preview spoken sample)
I'm Your Boogie Man - KC & The Sunshine Band 
Scorpio - Various/Unknown
Soul Dracula - Hot Blood
Voodoo - Josie & The Pussycats
Abby (movie preview spoken sample)
Supernature - Cerrone
Drac's Back - Red Lipstique
Phantasm Disco Remix - Captain Zorro
Star Wars Disco (Version Longue) - Meco
Terror On The Dancefloor - Hot Blood
Disco Halloween - Forbidden Fruits
Knock On Wood - Amii Stewart 
Disco Inferno - Trammps
Boogie Oogie Oogie - Taste Of Honey
OUTRO: Spiderhead (Spoken/Sample)

MIX 3: Midnight Thrill Mix (80's)
...................................................
Thriller 2007 (DiscoTech Mix) - Michael Jakson
Somebody's Watching Me - Rockwell
Ghostbusters (Remix) [by Grandmaster Halloween] - Ray Parker Jr.
Weird Science (Extended Dance Mix) - Oingo Boingo
Witchcraft (Extended Mix) - Book of Love
Tubular Bells - Book Of Love
Something In My House (Mortevicar Mix) - Dead Or Alive
I Want Candy (Remix) - Bow Wow Wow
Devil Inside - INXS
Haunted When The Minutes Drag - Love & Rockets
Hell is For Children - Pat Benetar
Spirits In The Material World - The Police
Midnight Radio (Long version) - Taffy

MIX 4: Batcaver Mix (80's and 90's)
...................................................
Planet Claire - B-52's
Haunt You - The Emergency
Bones - The Killers
Dead Man's Party - Oingo Boingo
Rock Lobster - B-52's
World Suicide - Defuser
St. Vitus Dance - Bauhaus
Dead Pop Stars - Altered Images
Children of the Night - Nash the Slash
Subterraneans - Flesh For Lulu
Grimly Fiendish - The Damned
Poor Skeleton Steps Out - XTC
Hex Girl - Hex Girls
There's a Ghost in My House - The Fall
Nemesis - Shriekback

MIX 5: Electric Ghosts (90's)
..................................................
INTRO: "Make Your Own Sounds of Halloween..."
The Grave... and Beyond! - Zombina & The Skeletones
Seether - Veruca Salt
Halloween in July - Glampire
Bloodletting (The Vampire Song) - Concrete Blonde
Spooky -Imogen Heap
Vamp - Trentemoller
Who's That Creepin' - Big Bad Voodoo Daddy
Hell - Squirrel Nut Zippers
Halloween Song - Evangelicals
Monster - Fred Schneider
Only After Dark (Electroluvs Remix 2004) - The Human League
Mrs Miller (Spoken) - DJ Wally & DJ Willie Ross
Electric Spider - T.F.H.
The Ghost of Carol Ann - Eden Automatic
E-Pro - Beck
The Thirteen Sins of Scooby Doo - Celebrity Murder Party
Monster Movie Fan - Nekromantix

MIX 6: Tales from the Hood (90's Hip-Hop)
..................................................
Tricks N' Treats - Kid Koala
A Nightmare On My Street (7`version) - Dj Jazzy Jeff & Fresh Prince
D'evils - Jay-Z
Murder Was the Case - Dr. Dre & Snoop Doggy Dogg
Are You Ready For Freddy - Fat Boys
Being a Ghost Isn't That Great - Furthermore
Mind Playing Tricks On Me - Geto Boys
Dr. Frankenstein - Ice Cube
Candy Man - The Stunt Man & Rhek The DJ
Monday Morning Massacre - Sunday Skool Dropoutz	
The Haunted Space Freak - DJ Spinna
Back from Hell - Run DMC
Psycho - Lords Of The Underground
Spirit (from Ghostbusters 2) - Doug E. Fresh/Get Fresh Crew
Intergalactic (Mashup/Remix) - Beastie Boys vs Herbi Hancock vs INXS vs AC/DC
Freddy - Dj Mannie Fresh
Hip Hop Is Dead - Nas
Monster Boogie (D&D) - Gregory D & DJ Mannie Fresh

MIX 7: One Foot In The Rave (00's Dance/Techno)
...............................................
INTRO: "1,2, Freddy's Coming for you" (Spoken/Sample)
8:15 To Nowhere (Taucher Radiomix) - T2
Veronika Lektronika (English) - Aeon Drive
Everyday Is Halloween (Dance Radio Edit) - Dangerous Muse
Scooby Doo - Mystery Mix - Unknown Artist
Ghostbusters 2004 (Radio & Video Edit) - Bad Boyz DJ Team
James Brown Is Dead - L.A. Style
Holloween Trance Mix - Mars & Mystre
Insomnia (2002 Club Mix) - Nightwatchers
Firestarter (Brains On Fire Mix) - Prodigy
Nightmare (Mutant Mix) - Bertapelle
I Want Your Soul - Armand Van Helden
Terror - Nautilus
Somebodys Watching Me (Hi Tack Club Mix) - Beatfreakz
Trick or Treat (Original Mix) - Rock Rockwell

That's it although can't stop making mixes now!!!

~ Robotparts


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool-- some i like and some i hate but i love bloodletting, nice mix


----------



## Robotparts (Jul 5, 2008)

*Monster Mix*



pyro said:


> cool-- some i like and some i hate but i love bloodletting, nice mix


Got 70+ more songs waiting to be mixed at the moment. Here's the titles:

BatBox - Miss Kittin
Beach Monster - The Surf Coasters
The Brainwasher (Erol Alkan's Horrorhouse Dub) - Daft Punk
Children of the Night - Blutengel
Dead Man's Party - DJ Trick
Devil Lives In My Husband's Body - Pulsallama
Disco Blood - Vamps
Dont Look At Me - Blindvision
DRACULA (B-Side) - Gorillaz
Dragula Go-Go! - Moonrays
end - UFO (Show)
Exotic Dark Shadows - Robert Corbert
Farfisa - Fusion Orchestra (B-52's samples)
Ghost (Original) - D-Generate
Ghost (Original) - Marsheaux
Ghost in the Machine - brain damage
Ghost In The Machine (Abbott & Chambers Remix) - Kenneth Thomas ft. Colleen Riley
Ghost Range (E-Pro) - Beck
Ghost Rider (Original) - Krushadelic
Ghostbuster (Funk Factor One Remix) [DMC] - Ray Parker Junior
Ghostbusters - GMS
Ghosts (Mousse T's Club Mix) - Michael Jackson
Halloween Girl - Seraphim Shock
Happy Halloween - The Fuzztones 
The Headless Horseman - Kay Starr
Infected By Devils - Tranan
It's Alive (The Phantom Planet) - Phantom 309
It's Monster Surfing Time - Deadly Ones
Jack The Ripper - Screaming Lord Sutch
The Killer's Song (From "Kill Bill") - Starlite Singers
Kiss Kiss Kill Kill - Horropops
The Last Ghost in Town - Suicide Sports Club
Little Green Men - Moonrays
Mambo Witch - A Split Second
Monster DNA (rmx) - Safi Connection
Monster Machine - E-maxx
Monster Surf Party - Sex With Lurch
Monster Zero - MF Doom
My Alien Girlfriend - Slug and Murs (Felt)
Peek-A-Boo [Big Spender Mix] - Siouxsie and The Banshees OR
Peek-A-Boo [Silver Dollar Mix] - Siouxsie and The Banshees
Phantom of the Opera ('94 Club Mix) - Harajuku OR
Phantom of the Opera ('94 Single) - Harajuku OR
Phantom of the Opera (USA Mix) - Harajuku OR
Phantom's Beat - Harajuku
Progressive D.E.V.I.L. (666 Bootcamp Mix) - Brooklyn Bounce vs. 666
Ramalama (Bang Bang) - Róisín Murphy
She's My Witch - Kip Tyler
Skeleton In The Closet - Gonella, Matt & His Georgians 
Somewhere Beyond (TV Rock Remix) - Michael Gray (Feat. Steve Edwards)
Sound Of Destruction (Guns N Bombs Remix) - The Cult
Surf Monster - Gene Moss And The Monsters
Swingin' At The Seance - Glen Miller & Orchestra
Teenage Werewolf (I Was A) - Flirts
Tenebre (Main Title) - Goblin
Thriller (DMC The Screamer Cut-Up Mix) - Michael Jackson
Thriller (Electro Remix) - Michael Jackson
To Die For - The Birthday Massacre
Toccata In D Minor, BWV 565 (From Toccata and Fugue In D Minor) - Johann Sebastian Bach & Virgil Fox
Too Many Creeps - Bush Tetras
Tubular Bells - Keyboards Affair
UFO Theme (Kraggs remix) - Barry Gray Orchestra
The Unexplained - Mort Garson
Vampire Girl - Jonathan Richman
Welcome To Headhunter (Razor***d Mix) - Front 242
Witch Doktor (Armand Van Helden) - Louie Vega
Witchcraft - Elvis Presley
X-Files - DJ Dado (Not sure which mix to use yet)
Zombie (Camel's Hump Mix) - The Cranberries
Zombie Nation - Miss Kittin & The Hacker
Zombie Walk - Magics

~ Robotparts


----------

